# Quickbooks and adding service date ranges on invoice



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

I use quickbooks for my invoices and I bill customers for a monthly service. I use the reminders to pop the invoices up every 4 weeks that need to be mailed out. What I can't see to find is a way to include on the invoice the weeks of service I am billing them for. 

I want somewhere on the invoice for it to print "For Service from xx/xx/xx to xx/xx/xx" Obviously the xx's being the dates. Is this possible?

I use QB Pro 2010.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

PS0303 said:


> I use quickbooks for my invoices and I bill customers for a monthly service. I use the reminders to pop the invoices up every 4 weeks that need to be mailed out. What I can't see to find is a way to include on the invoice the weeks of service I am billing them for.
> 
> I want somewhere on the invoice for it to print "For Service from xx/xx/xx to xx/xx/xx" Obviously the xx's being the dates. Is this possible?
> 
> I use QB Pro 2010.


If QB Pro 10 is similar to QB Pro 09 then this should work:

Go to the Create Invoices page, click the arrow to the right of Customize, and then Manage Templates. Select the particular Template you want to edit and then make a copy of it (button below on the left). Edit the new Template Name on the right side of the window. Click OK when done.

Once you are back to the Create Invoices page, click Customize, Additional Customization. When this window opens click the Layout Designer button at the bottom. This will allow you to customize your Invoice however you like. Add your logo, tagline, change to your company's normal typefaces etc..

The process above is a little arduous and if anyone has a quicker way through it please share it.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes that is how you can modify a template. However I do not know of any way to get the dates into the invoice without a manual insertion.

What I am looking for is that I can create an invoice and set it as memorized with a field that will contain the date range of the weeks serviced. Then every four weeks when the memorized transaction appears that field is populated with the new weeks of service.


----------

